# Please help me try to identify this one..



## rebirthbikes (May 9, 2013)

So my lady found this one for me at the local junk shop, it was sitting in a pile of 70's bikes, picked it up rather cheap and I've been trying to track down any information on it that I could... it still has the original cork grips, 1/4 of a wood rim, both hubs, OG pedals and toe clips (they look TOC to me, but I'm a novice when it comes to TOC bicycles)
It looks as if the paint was black or a dark blue originally... honestly I was thinking that this bike was TOC based on all those factors and the chain, but like I said I have no idea.
There are no head badge holes at all and the fork has strange metal protruding angular humps on the top of the double ribs (see the photo)
Any help you fine gentlemen or ladies could offer me would be absolutely fantastic. Thank you so much and have a great night!

judd


----------



## josehuerta (May 9, 2013)

Not a clue, but I would probably have bought it to get the toe clips. First, if you part it.


----------



## Wcben (May 9, 2013)

I'd say you're correct on the time frame.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 9, 2013)

*Parting!*



josehuerta said:


> Not a clue, but I would probably have bought it to get the toe clips. First, if you part it.




I Could Use that Complete Chank Assembly with the pedals!  Don't need the Clips!!!!

Please, Letme know!

Thanks!


----------



## fat tire trader (May 9, 2013)

The seat stays and lugs are similar to my waverly

http://www.fattiretrading.com/waverly.html


----------



## bike (May 9, 2013)

*fork looks like*

stearns.....


----------



## rebirthbikes (May 10, 2013)

*Bike...*

I think you're right. The fork matches the Stearns "yellow fellow" identically. Also, it seems the Stearns headbadge was painted on and since their are no headbadge holes I will go ahead and assume that it's a Stearns. 
When I got this bicycle I had every intention of returning it to it's glory and making it a rider again. But with a baby on the way and working as much as I do, the reality is... I just don't have the time for it. I would love to keep it intact, but upon further inspection one of the fork legs must have gotten water in it and then the water froze, blowing out a small hole (probably repairable)
So for the time being...
josehuerta... the toe clips are yours.


HOWEVER... I have no idea on how to price these parts seeing as this is the first TOC bicycle I've ever owned. So if anyone out there could help with pricing on these items that would be fair for both parties... I would GREATLY appreciate it.
Also, if someone could explain to me on how to remove the crank arms so I may remove the entire assembly that would be fantastic... I do not want to destroy or damage anything in the removal process.

thank you so much,
judd


----------



## sqrly (May 10, 2013)

I'm interested in the chain and rear wheel.  Possibly whole bike if carlitos60 does not get the crank assembly.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 10, 2013)

You might want to just sell it complete. The toe clips could be parted, but the rest has spent 

this much time together.............


----------



## carlitos60 (May 10, 2013)

*Sold!*

Buying the Whole Bike!

PM Sent for Payment Approval!


----------



## rebirthbikes (May 10, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> You might want to just sell it complete. The toe clips could be parted, but the rest has spent
> 
> this much time together.............





Larmo you and I couldn't agree more. The toe clips are off to joe and carlitos is taking the rest of her home.

-judd


----------



## rebirthbikes (May 10, 2013)

carlitos60 said:


> Buying the Whole Bike!
> 
> PM Sent for Payment Approval!





Replied to the PM. Sorry about the toe clips, I really do try to be fair to all parties involved. josehuerta contacted me first about the toe clips and I honored my agreement with him.
But the rest of this 1894-1896 beauty is all yours!!!

thank you Carlitos for giving her a good home,
judd


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

Amen to that!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 10, 2013)

I Believe this bicycles year is B.C. before christ...JK lol!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 10, 2013)

*Bike Back Up for Grabs!*

Actually, No; go ahead and Sell it to someone who can Pick it Up so it does not get damaged on the way!

Thanks Anyways!

Sorry!:o
Good Luck!:





rebirthbikes said:


> Replied to the PM. Sorry about the toe clips, I really do try to be fair to all parties involved. josehuerta contacted me first about the toe clips and I honored my agreement with him.
> But the rest of this 1894-1896 beauty is all yours!!!
> 
> thank you Carlitos for giving her a good home,
> judd


----------

